# Tracks and Tracking



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

The ability to track game is an essential skill of the backwoodsman. This book, published in 1909, is a great reference for anyone wanting to learn this time-honored skill. Printed versions can be quite hard to find, and would probably set you back a pretty penny if you did manage to locate a copy. It's fully illustrated, and features the tracks and characteristics of most North American game animals, along with useful information about tracking in general. A must read for any prepper.

Read it online or or available as a free download in multiple formats...

Tracks and Tracking by Josef Brunner, 1909


----------



## Sheepdog (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey Prep, thanks for the information. I went out and found a few available in paperback and hardback. I tried to go ahead and purchase one but my internet so slow where I'm at the page just won't load. Anyway, for anyone interested, here is a link that has 3 available right now for about $16-22.
*Search Books - Alibris Marketplace
* put the title in search engine..


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Tracking and the Art of Seeing, 2nd Ed.- Paul Rezendes, Firefly books, Harper Collins Ny, ISBN 0-06-273524-1

The Science and Art of Tracking - Tom Brown Jr., Berkley Pub. NY, ISBN- 0-425-15772-5

The former has wonderful illustrations for for most north american animals, the latter is hands on and emphasizes "nose in the dirt time". You won't get much out of the latter unless you spend lots of time tracking , and put in your "dirt time".


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks, looks like a great book.
For those of you who might want to down load as a PDF go to:
https://ia601408.us.archive.org/33/items/trackstracking00bruniala/trackstracking00bruniala_bw.pdf
It's 248 pages, so I don't know if you'd want to print it.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

paraquack said:


> For those of you who might want to down load as a PDF...


If you open the "read online" link on the link I provided, you should see a download link in your browser. Also, follow the link I gave and you should see links (on the left) to download various other formats.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I just want to say that I would MUCH rather have printed editions of most books. I do own quite a few real books.

However, my electronic library consists of some 200,000 titles. At 1.5" each, this would require over 4.7 miles of shelving and weigh on the order of 200 tons. Not exactly portable, right? Most of these are textbooks. Let's say the average cost of all my ebooks, if I could find them in printed form, would be about $40 each. That's about $8,000,000.00. I don't have 8 million dollars to plunk down on books.

In contrast, I can probably fit 600,000 titles on my 1 TB portable drive, and it fits in my pocket. Most of the titles I have were free. So, for me, there isn't really a choice. I would rather have the books in a less than ideal format than not have them at all.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll second your desire for printed text. But I try to be realistic in my present state of retirement and finances. Everything I have on the computer related to prepping goes onto a micro SD card to fit my wife's tablet (if we absolutely must bug out). So as long as we don't get hammered by and EMP, I feel ok, sort of.


----------

